# Not transfering properly



## shirtman69 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi im new to the game I have a hix s650p heat press. Been doing some transfers successfully until now. As you can see the smaller parts are not transfering properly. I have had the setting between 375 to 385f press time 7 sec and 10 sec. pressure on the hix have tried 6, 4 and 5. 
On the darker fabrics I seem to transfering them ok it was just until I dont the white ones it got pretty bad. Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Is that a plastisol transfer? Looks like it. Who did them for you? Do the others not adhere in the same spot or is it different places in the lettering each time? Are your shirts the same brand/makeup from dark to white?

3 things I can think of immediately are:

1. Cold spot on press. Not sure if you went back to the darks to see if it's still pressing good or not but maybe you caught it when it went out. Easiest way to verify that would be to flip it to see if it adheres to the other part on a scrap shirt (looks like you have a few). 

2. Bad transfers. It's not uncommon to have overcured transfers when you have multiple colors. I've seen this on here with some Silver Mountain transfers. I'm not knocking Frank, just saying that there have been a few pop up where they got overcured but those are usually like 4 colors or more. And in his defense... that's a lot of passes and flashes. It does happen and sometimes it's random depending on how the transfers were made.

3. Something is off on your white shirts. I don't know where you got your shirts from, but normally that's not a problem. However, there have been times when people have had trouble with things like scotchguarding or other stain releases not being easy to print on.

Good luck. If you would like me to test it, just send me a pm and I'll give it a whirl. Good luck.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Could be the transfer. Is this the only one that is giving you a problem. We sell this design and will be pleased to test it. Just let us know at Contact Pro World Inc - Pro World


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

This might help but I would take ProWorld up on his offer.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t176601.html


----------



## shirtman69 (Apr 23, 2014)

proworlded said:


> Could be the transfer. Is this the only one that is giving you a problem. We sell this design and will be pleased to test it. Just let us know at Contact Pro World Inc - Pro World


Thanks for that will send you a email of my problem. I done well over 100 presses that was bought from you guys and all good apart from this one and there another one maybe im doing something wrong not sure. 

Many thanks


----------

